# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Miguel de Cervantes (Servantes)

## ervin_2008

Analize Don Kishoti 


-	Romani Don Kishoti i te madhit Miguel Serantes gjeniut te letersise Spanjolle,qe bashkon ne menyre krejt te natyrshme prirjen fantastike me shpirtin realist,   del ne drite ne periudhen kur romani kalorsiak e kishte humbur plotesisht joshjen dhe vemendjen e lexuesit te kohes.Si nje kundervenie e fuqishme ndaj mentalitetit Spanjoll, mbi romanin kalorsiak,te fryre me figura heronjsh te vendosur ne situate super te mbingarkuara qe levizin ne nje bote mjaft pasionante dhe te mbushur me intriga dhe aventura. 
Ky roman ishte:
-	Lufte e hapur  ndaj erresires obskurantike  mesjetare.
-	Ironizim i prirjeve kalorsiake, si dukuri shoqerore dhe historike e Spanjes(per te kthyer mbrapa rroten e histories).

Servantesi zgjedh pikerisht nje hero  te tille si Don Kishoti (nje hero grotesk,
kaq komplekse) per ta vendosur perball ngjarjeve dhe situatave te fryra dhe shpesh here absurde per te realizuar dhe permbushur aventura percartse, te cilat e  pozicionojne si romanin e pare antiroman ne historine e letersise, kurse Don Kishotin si te parin antihero, megjithate ky roman e vuri Servantesin ne nje radhe me perfaqesuesit e tjere te medhenj te Rilindjes evropiane. Duke filluar nga shekulli XVIII Don Kishoti hyri ne fondin e arte te letersise boterore si nje nga veprat me te persosura te saj.
Kjo lidhej me nentekstin e thelle qe pershkonte krejt vepren.
 Tragjedise njerezore te fshehur pas nje komizmi unikal

I frymezuar dhe i dhene totalisht pas romaneve kalorsiake  Alonso Kishano, pesedhjetvjecar, duket se perben pjesen kryesore te romanit te mbushur  me aventura zbavitese dhe bema qesharake. 
I frymezuar nga literature  kalorsiake  Don Kishoti kaloresi i fytyres se vrerosur vendos te veje ne zbatim idene me te cmendur qe ka filluar ta dominoje, te behet kalores i arratisur per te ndrequr cdo padrejtesi te botes per te fituar nam e fame te perjetshme.Ai fillon te dominohet nga rregullat kalorsiake dhe maje kalit te tij gerdalle, fillon te ndermarre misionenderiduke kryer plot bema.Eshte pikerisht kjo figure heroikee gllaberuar nga etja per aventure ,e pare ne te gjithe kompleksitetin e saj ,qe e ben lexuesin, ta pozicionoje Don Kishotin heroin e vepressi qesharak dhe te cekuilibruar, por njekohesisht ne mund ta analizojme kete figure edhe ne nje plan tjeter, ku autori  ka vendosur ne qenien e ketij personazhi pikerisht ne momentet e kthjelltesise mendore,tiparet e nje heroi magjepes ,me gjykim te sakte, shpirtmadhesi te admirueshme.
Pra jane te dyja keto ane te karakterit te kesaj figure qe mban boshtin kryesor te vepres ,te cilat e bejne romanin te analizueshem ne dy plane :
1-Ne planin ku tregohen aventurat absurde te heroit .( rrefimi per aventurat zbavitese dhe bema)
2-Ne thellesine e te konceptuarit te gjerave, duke shkuar deri tek kerkesat per te arritur idealen, te verteten, drejtesine qe jo pa qellim Servantesi ia ka ngarkuar heroit te vetmuar per ti realizuar me cdo kusht ne te gjitha situatat.   
Ne kete roman Servantesi me nje nderthurje te perkryer  te komikes me tragjiken ne menyren e konceptimit te personazheve, jo thjesht vuri ne loje romanet kalorsiake por goditi fuqishem idene dhe prirjen e kalorsise si dukuri shoqerore dhe historike e   prapambetur, e cila dominoi shoqerine  njerezore te kesaj periudhe duke e cuar ne nje regres .Ndaj problematika e ngritur dhe e zgjidhur sipas nje menyre mjaft unikale  nga Servantesi eshte me karakter te pergjithshem njerezor. 
Romani pershkruhet nga nje fryme e thelle popullore.
	-Romani Don Kishoti,tregon se komikja ne letersi tregon nje menyre komunikimi teper te efektshme,me kusht qe ajo te realizohet me forma te pershtatshme.Ne teresine e romanit forma kryesore e komikes eshte kontrasti,q eve ne dukje mospajtimin mes qellimit dhe mjetit,mes veprimit dhe pasojes. Don Kishoti ka qellime fisnike por perdor mjete te papershtatshme,kerkon te realizoje gjera te medha ,por arrin rezultate krejt te kunderta.
	-Format e komikes te perdorura prej Servantesit ,jane format e quajtura egzagjeruese,si p.sh.
-hiperbola kur flet per viganet;
-karikature kur pershkruhet helmeta;
-grotesk kur imagjinohet Dylqinja;
-Servantesi perdor format imituese dhe perseritese.Nese Don Kishoti eshte qesharak dhe per tu meshiruar ,vjen nga fakti se ai imiton tjeterkend dhe tjetergje nga ceshte vete .Qe ne paragrafin e pare krijojme nje ide qesharake per te kur lexojme se hiqet si kalores ,por ndryshe nga kaloresit e vertete ka nje kal  thatanik ,mburoje te ndryshkur,langoj te zgjebosur. Njekohesisht elemente te ushqimit, veshjes,arsyetimit ,tregojne fare mire komizmin qe buron nga perseritja,sin e rastin per here te dyte te helmetes.Komizmi i perseritjes na shoqeron gjate tere romanit ,ku shohim se Don Kishoti kembengul net e veten dhe perserit per te saten here veprime qe bien ndesh me logjiken me te thjeshte. 
-Perdorimi i formave gjuhesore te komikes,sic jane manierizmi dhe komizmi.
Manierizmi shfaqet si artificialitet net e shprehur dhe si mungese natyrshmerie p.sh.shprehjet me te cilat ai mendon ti drejtohet Dylqinjes se Tobozes
Anakronizmi ka te beje me fjale te vjeteruara te dala nga perdorimi,cka i pershtatet me se miri personazhit tone qe orvatet te ringjalle te vjetren.

Analiza psikologjike e personazheve.

E pare ne planin psikologjik figura si qe Don Kishoti dhe Sanco Panco jane dhene si natyra te ndryshme njerezish:
- Don Kishoti, enderrimtar i ekzaltuar dhe ekspresiv,perfaqesues i mentalitetit te vjeter konservator,te shtresave te pasura sunduese.Ai interpreton realitetin nisur nga menyra si paraqitet ky realitet ne romanet kalorsiake , pra ai perdor kodin letrar per te deshifruar boten reale .Edhe kur realiteti e perplas ne toke ai beson ate qe do ai te besoje dhe jo te verteten qe i shkakton dhimbja . Ne figuren e Don Kishotit perfaqesohet tere ajo gjenerate lexuesish qe vendosin marrdhenie shpirterore me ate qe lexojne, duke besuar gjithcka pa kurfare  fryme kritike. Ai merr persiper te provoje ne realitet vleren e leximeve te tij. Pra ne te tere formimin e tij filozofik ai seshte tjeter vecse nje peshtjellim anakronik. Megjithate Don Kishoti priret nga deshira fisnike per tu bere mire njerezve.Kerkon ti imponoje shoqerise se rregulluar keq idealin e tij te dashurise, te nderit te drejtesise te virtytit njerezor. Lirine ai e quan gjene me te shtrenjte ne jete.
Kontrastet me te cilat jepet formimi filozofik i ketij personazhi na lejojne ta quajme nje figure tragjikomike.

Don Kishoti	figure tragjikomike
tragjizmi
-priret nga deshira per te kryer heroizma
- ndjenja humane per te bere mire
-synon nga e verteta dhe drejtesia
komizmi
         -Kontradita ndermjet fjaleve te mencura dhe veprimeve prej te rrjedhuri
         -ron me iluzione dhe endrra
         -perfaqesues iI feudalizmit qe kerkon te ktheje rroten e historise mbrapa

-Sanco Panco praktik,perfaqesues dhe  shprehes i vetedijes se kthjellet, te mendjes se arsyeshme por te ndrydhur  nga sistemi shoqeror shtypes. Sanco Panco eshte menduar ne roman si shtojce e Don Kishotit.Ai ndryshon nga zoteria e tij sepse perfaqeson shpirtin praktik te fshatarit dhe nje mencuri popullore te lindur.
-duket si shtojce e Don Kishotit
-ka iluzione si i zoti
-i shkon prapa per te realizuar interesin
-ka nuhatje instiktive
-perfaqesues i mentalitetit te ngushte fshatar

Ne marrdheniet me njeri tjetrin dhe me mjedisin ata kane mundesi te ndryshojne.Don Kishoti e kupton se endrra e tij eshte vec nje iluzion dhe iken thellesisht i zhgenjyer nga kjo bote, ndersa Sanco Panco heq dore nga qellimet e perfitimit dhe i qendron deri ne fund zoterise se tij duke shfaqur shenja te idealizmit te tij.
Dyshja Don Kishot  Sanco Panca  jane plotesim 
 njeri-tjetrit
-Te dy enderrojne me sy hapur
-Te dy jane anakronik dhe qesharak.


Per te plotesuar sa me mire tablone pasqyruese te ketij realiteti anakronik Servantesi ka vendosur ne roman edhe figura te tjera si p.sh Dylqinja e Tobozes apo kali i vet Rosinanti  
 Don Kishoti pagezoi kalin me emrin Rosinant, ne mendesine e vet anakronike emir i kalit perfaqesonte nje shkelqim vleredhenes per vete figuren e heroitdhe vete por nese fillojme ta analizojme , emri Rosinant perben nje aliteracion te tille ku perdorimi i shkronjave r,s,n, t  te parapergatisin per epitetin gerdalle qe e meriton plotesisht pamja e raskapitur e shoqeruesit te kaloresit.
Dylqinja e Toneobozes-eshte fantazia dhe hiperbolizimi i Don Kishotit per figuren e femres se enderuar ,edhe nje here te kjo figure e rendomte tregohet kontrasti ndermjet reales (fshtarja e rendomte tipike) dhe zonjes rezatuese te romaneve kalorsiake.

					KOMENT
Ne qoftese do te komentojme te dyja pjeset e zgjedhura ne tekst do te mbeshtetemi pikerisht tek analiza qe i beme romanit si dhe figurave.
Duke filluar me pjesen e pare Sojliu i Mancesne mund te themi se qysh ne paragrafet e pare vihet re prezantimi i figures kryesore te romanit dhe njekohesisht prezantohet gjithe mendesia e ambientit shoqeror ne te cilen do te udhetoje heroi yne.Menyra e perceptimit te realitetit nga ana e heroit tone i cili ka nje varesi te tmershme nga leximi i romaneve kalorsiake.Perceptimi i realitetit apo i gjithckaje reale,itransformohet ne mendesine hiperkalorsiake te heroit toneduke krijuar nje shembellim te shformuar te ketij realiteti dhe kjo ndodh deri ne detajet me te imta te jetes se perditshme.
Mos ikni frikacake..
Nepermjet groteskes shpesh here duket sikur krijimi i figures se D.K.eshte nje menyre qe vet autori te shpreh qendrimin e tij mbi fenomenet negative te kohes .Viganet kunder te cileve luftonte  D.K. nuk jane gje tjeter  vecse hiperbolizimi i antikapeve shoqerore te cilat eshte e pamundur te luftohen nga nje njeri   vetem , pasi jane te perhapura ne kohe hapesire dhe ne vete mendesine e shoqerise se kohes. Personifikimi apo shnderimi tyre ne objekte konkrete seshte vecse aspirate e tij per ti rregulluar me nje te rene te shpates,sepse eshte shume e lehte te perballesh vetem me nje vigan sado forte qofte ai ,sesa me qindra mijra apo miliona xhuxhe ,lilipute te fshehur ne mendesine e njerezve.

Donkishotizmi
	Dukuri shterpe e panevojshme
	Nuk njeh ligjesite e verteta te jetes
	Nuk di te vendose ekuilibrin ndermjet te shkuares dhe te sotmes
	Aventurizem qesharak

----------


## brejan

faleminderit per postimin ,a mund ta di nga e ke marre?

----------


## Askusho

_ (1547- 1616)_

*Shqipëroi: Fan S. Noli*

*(NGA "DON KISHOTI I MANÇËS", vëllimi I)*

*MALE, PYJE PLOT ME FLETË*

Male, pyje plot me fletë
Të mbëdhenj e të përpjetë,
pa pushoni e më dëgjoni,
ejani më ngushëlloni,
për hatanë, për belanë,
për qederin, për sevdanë,
që më shthuri anembanë,
këtu qan trim Don Kishoti te dëllinja
për largimin nga Dylqinja
e Tobozës.

Te ky vend më solli fati,
fat' i zi e taksirati,
se si unë s'ka ashik,
dhe si unë s'ka besnik,
dhe kështu më mori djalli,
më svarnis për kapistalli,
pra nga halli e nga malli
këtu qan trim Don Kishoti te dëllinja
për largimin nga Dylqinja
e Tobozës.

Duke ndjekur aventyra,
te ky mal i shkretë hyra,
por më ndjek nga pas sevdaja
më qëllon, më ndjek murtaja
me shigjetën e helmuar
dhe jam djegur, përvëluar,
dhe kështu i dëshpëruar,
këtu qan trim Don Kishoti te dëllinja
për largimin nga Dylqinja
e Tobozës.

*KËTU DERGJET DON KISHOTI*

Këtu dergjet Don Kishoti:
Ish i fort' e ish i zoti,
botën prapa desh ta kthente
dhe me ushtën ta mbërthente.

Këtu brenda fle Dylqinja:
se çkëndonte si mëllinja!
Ish e kolme, rrumbullake,
faqe-kuqe, pupulake.

Këtu dergjet Sanço Pança:
si ai s'ka parë Mança!
E kish barkun sa një kosh,
e kish kokën fare bosh.

Këtu dergjet Rosinanti:
ishte më interesanti
nga çdo kalë që kulloti
barin që ka bërë Zoti.

*KËTU PREHET NJË BARI*

Këtu prehet një bari,
Që na shtiu dashuri
Mbi një egërsirë mali,
Dhe kështu na humbi djali.

Zemra seç iu përvëlua,
Qe përbuzi ajo grua,
Dhe u-doq ky trim i ri
Nga e flakta dashuri.

*AH! DASHURIA SPASKA HIÇ MËSHIRË*

Ah! Dashuria spaska hiç mëshirë,
Se më ka shembur e më ka përpirë,
Se unë asnjë të keqe si kam bërë,
Që ma ka prerë shpresën me gërshërë.

Po, perëndi, kur qenka Dashuria,
Ahere siç na thotë Dituria,
Se merr kalemi që të na mundonjë
Dhe shpirt e zëmër të na përvëlojë.

Sthem dot se fajin ma ke ti moj Fillë;
Nga mjalta jote sdel një helm i tillë,
Dhe kurrë sthem se vjen nga perëndia.

Ahere vdes, kështu e zgjidh problemin,
Se ndryshe skam sesi tia gjej melhemin
Lëngatës që si dihet katandia!

*JAM MARINAR I DASHURISË*

Jam marinar i dashurisë
Dhe në furtun e noqean
Plevas pa shpres e midis zisë,
Se nukë shoh asnjë liman.

Si prijës kam një yll të zjarrtë,
Që për së largu e shikonj,
Nga Palinuri* ndrit më kjartë,
Atë pasonj, atë vazhdonj.

Po nukë di se ku më shpie,
Sillem vërdall aty-këtu.
Dhe here hipënj, herë bie,
Si pas tallazit kuturu.

Kur yllin ma mbulojnë retë
Dhe nëpër qjell se shoh gjëkund,
Humbas torruan në det të shkretë
Dhe frika zëmrën ma lëkunt.

O yll i ndriçim, kij mëshirë,
Dil prap e ndrit-më, se të pres;
Në perëndofsh një her e mirë,
Ahere di-e se po vdes.

----------------------------
*Palinuri (mit) - nostromi i anijeve me të cilat Eneu me shokë erdhi nga Troja në Itali.

----------


## Dulcigno

Nga libri KOHA E SHEGES te Naim dhe Sami Flamuri

Na vjen keq që bota e mohon një të drejtë historike, atë se si ndodhi që Servantesi erdhi, apo mbërriti apo jetoi në Ulqin, në vendin që në hartat e vjetra shkruhej DULCIGNO gia deto ULCINIO citta antique nel confine dela DALMATIA (Dulkinjo, që i thonë Ulkinijo, qytet i lashtë në kufi me Dalmatin).
Historia që ne dimë është kjo që po rrëfejmë shkurtimisht. Servantesi kapet rob dhe shitet pikërisht në Ulqin. Faktet që tregojnë këtë janë të shumtë fillojnë me këtë ndodhi.
Në vitin e Zotit, Anno Domini oct., tetor 1571 pas Krishtit, pas betejës së madhe të Mesdheut, ajo që njihet nga të gjithë si beteja e Lepantos apo e Lepantit në Greqi, betejë që u krye mes aleancës së krishterë dhe Perandorisë Osmane. Nga nënçmimi, shpërfillja, siç thihet, por edhe nga mungesa e trupave të mjaftueshme ushtarake, turqit pësuan humbje të rendë. Ata humbën jo vetëm luftën, por edhe besimin se mund të ishin sërish sundues dhe të kishin përparësinë në det. Gjenerali kryesor i forcave otomane ishte Ali Pasha, që humbi jetën, po bashkë me të ishte e dhe një tjetër emër i rëndësishëm për ne, zëvendësregjenti i Algjerit dhe admirali i njohur i sulltanit, Uluç (xh) Alush Alia, i pajisur dhe komandant i 230 galerave (velanije-karavela). Në krahun tjetër luftues ishte Miguel de Cervantes, që mori pjesë si ushtar dhe dëmtoi krahun e majtë në betejë. Fati do i takojë e do i bëjë bashkë këta dy njerëz, po bashkë, veçse në të tjera rrethana (hamendësojmë se OCCHI ALI e zuri rob, përndryshe Servantesi nuk kishte arësye ta përmendte në librin e tij të kujtimeve). Po atë vit Perandoria Otomane e merr Dolcignon (Dulkinin), pas një sundimi prej 150 vjet nga ana Venedikut. Kush tjetër përveç se i mirënjohuri Prijës i Lepantos, Uluxh Alia, do të kishte me meritë nderin që të merrte nën komandë Ulqinin? Kujtojmë se pas betejës ai kishte marrë nga sulltani titullin Kiliç (Shpata e Perandorisë) dhe ai me gjithë detarët, familjet e tyre dhe velierat e famshme me shumë rremaxhi, mbërritën dhe e gjetën më në fund Ulqinin, këtë qytet të mrekullueshëm. Këtu gjejmë edhe datën historike të ardhjes turke në Dulcino. Pra, jo më 1571, se nuk qëndron fakti, sepse dëshmia është e gdhendur në hyrje të kalasë në gjuhën osmanishte e me harfa arabe. Data që mban vitin 1567, është skalitur me numra romakë. M.D.LXVII, pra katër vjet para datës që përdorin sot historianët për ardhjen e osmanëve në Ulqin. Miku ynë i dashur Gazmend Çitaku hamendësonte dhe kjo na shtyri ta këqyrim më mirë dhe ta shqyrtojmë këtë fakt. Dhe ajo fillon e mbaron me vetë veprën që është fakti parësor. Këtu hamendësimet tona e të gjithkujt mbarojnë. Duan apo sduan dashakeqët apo dashamirët, e vërteta qëndron mbi ne dhe pikërisht në fjalët e shkruara në veprën e Servantesit Po dikujt Zoti ia jep, dikujt ia merr Pas shqipes që flasim dhe e kemi gjuhën tonë, ne binjakët kemi anglishten si gjuhë dytësore. Pasi u morëm të dhëna dhe më pas u bindëm me fakte se Dulcini (Ulqini) u dorëzua më 1567-n, tani kthehemi dhe lexojmë në anglisht përkthimin e Don Kishotit, përkthim ky i shekullit XVIII, kyer nga Peter A. Mottex, që mbahet si më i afërti dhe më i miri me frymën e spanjishtes të shkrimtarit, Miguelit vetë Ne këtu gjejmë shkoqur dëshminë fjalë për fjalë, që është vërtet rrëqethëse, ku vetë pena e Servantesit në faqen 274 Don Quixote, shfajësohet për atë që do të përjetojë ditën e betejës së madhe të Lepantit fituar nga pala kristiane Ne do tju sjellim vetëm kuptimin e përmbajtjes shqip, ku ndërmjet të tjerash në faqen 274 thotë: Ditën e fitores më të madhe, asaj të Lepantos, unë isha padenjësisht kapedan i këmbësorisë; dhe atë ditë u mposhtë primati i osmanlinjve, që do kurorëzonte lavdinë më të madhe për të gjithë të krishterët. Por për mua ajo ditë doli fatkeqe, se mua atë ditë të lume më kapën Po, atë ditë u zura skllav (rob, jesir) dhe mi futën hallkat e rënda të hekurit në këmbë dhe prangat në duar Isha rob i të famshmit vali të Algjerit, pirat trim e burrë, pasi ai sulmoi dhe plagosi rëndë galën-anijen e Gjon Andrea Dorias Për të qenë më të besueshëm, po e sjellim dhe anglisht:

WORDSWORTH CLASSICS 1993  In short, I was at that great action of the battle of Lepanto, being a captain of foot, to wich post my good furtune, more than my desert, had now advanced me; and that day,which was so happy to all Christeendom(because the world was then disabused of the error they had entertained, that the Turk was invincible at sea); that day I say, in wich the pride of Ottomans was first broke, and wich was so happy to all Christians, even to those who died in the fight, who were more so than those who remained alive and conqueros, I ALONE WAS THE UNHAPPY MAN; SINCE INSTEAD OF NAVAL CROWN, WHICH I MIGHT HAVE HOPED FOR IN THE TIME OF ROMANS, I FOUND MYSELF THAT VERY NIGHT A SLAVE, WITH IRONS ON MY FEET, AND MANACLES ON MY HANDS. THE THING HAPPENED THUS: VEHALI KING OF ALGIRES, A BRAVE AND BOLD PIRATE, HAVING BOARDED AND TAKEN CAPITANIA OF MALTA, IN WHICH ONLY THREE KNIGHTS WERE LEFT ALIVE, AND THOSE DESPERERATLY WOUNDED, THE GALLEY OF JOHN ANDREA DORIA
Meqë jemi te njerëzit që rastësia e fatit nënvizojmë përjetësisht që asgjë nuk është e kotë apo e rastit, ashtu dihet botërisht, meqë Ulqini ishte vendbanim i piratëve dhe shesh i njohur i skllevërve të Perandorisë Osmane ndodhej në Ulcini Kështu, pas betejës së Lepantit, njeriu që e zuri rob Servantesin e ngratë në udhëtimin për në Spanjë ishte në librin e DON KISHOTIT i shkruar pirati me famë Arnaut Mâmia/ARNAVUT DELI MEMI-(turqisht). Në të gjitha kërkimet historike këtij njeriu i takoi fama, pra Arnaut Mâmi (në gjuhën turke arnaut do të thotë shqiptar dhe siç ad leteram na rrëfen SAAVEDRA në EL INGENIOSO HIDALGO DON QUIJOTE  në përkthim fjalë për fjalë shqip do të thotë: ZEMERKTHIELLTË  THJESH I ARRATISURI DON KISHOT, faqja 347, përkthim i Fan Nolit, kur shkoi Migueli rob tek kopshti i Z(s)urasë të merrte ca zarzavate, gjeti të zotin, babanë e saj, që fliste një gjuhë që nuk ishte as arabishte, as spanjolle, as e ndonjë kombi tjetër, por një çervesh gjuhë, prej të gjitha bashkë. I tregon se është skllavi i Arnaut Mamit. Ajo (Zuraja/ZORIADA), pra vijojmë me librin Don Kishoti, përfitoi nga rasti dhe e pyeti në gjuhën e përzier po, të dashur lexues, e qëlluat. Po kjo gjuhë e përzier është ulqinakçja, pra shqipja e sotshme. Njëmend është përzierje turlifarshe, ende (ala, akoma) edhe sot gërshetohen arabishtja, turqishtja, sllavishtja, italishtja dhe greqiashtja; Zoriada në vepër është një muhamedane që dashuron krishterimin apo Zonjën e papërlyer Shën Mrinë -Mejremen, LELA MERIEN, ajo mundëson ikjen e tij. Në faqen 294 të librit përmendet dhe kepi i RUMIS  RUMIA, shqeto e shkruar pa ndryshim me sot, që gjendet në afërsi të Ulqinit, 10 milje detare. Atëherë, si ka mundësi që Zoriada të ketë krishterimin në Algjer(!!!) kur Ulqini ka traditen, se aty pari u dorëzua nga të krishterët venedikasit, andaj dhe Zoriada, ulqinakja, e shpëton të dashurin the shkruhen fjalët e saj duke qarë: Amexi Christiano, Amexi (Ik, nxi, o yshten, ik nnxi  deshifrimin që vjen mbas 5 shekujsh. Harresë dhe moskujdesje apet në roman!Tutje vijonë parathënia e librit Don Kishoti. Thuhet se Servantesin e çuan diku në kështjellë, burgim shtëpiak në Algjer. Vallë si ka mundësi!? Diku në Algjer, kur algjerianet me kryekapedanin e tyre ishin të stacionuar në ULQ(k)IN qysh nga viti 1567, edhe sikur që nga Napoli u zu nga tri anije pirate pranë deltës së Rodanos; kapidani ulqinak ARNAUT MÂMI e solli po në çerdhen e tyre strehuese, në Ulqinin e ULUÇ ALIS, ku shitet si skllav dhe mbahet 5 vjet. Supozime me ndërthurje historike. Për sa më sipër, nga pena e vetë SAVEDRES mësojmë se Uluç Reizi e zuri rob që nga Lepanto Po valiu nuk ishte algjerian, por kalabrez nga La Castella, i lindur në vitin 1519, me emrin Giovanni Dionigi apo Luka Galeni, një peshkatar i varfër i krishter, që rrëmbehet nga piratët e famshëm të Hajeredin Barbarosës apo Mjekërkuqit, siç njihet, dhe vihet nën shërbim të kusarit të njohur Draguti, duke shkëlqyer si prijës, prej nga mori nofkën Ujk i Detit. Më vonë ai vihet në shërbim të turqve dhe pushtoi Maltën dhe Tunizinë, Tripolin dhe me vete solli më se 400 familje në Ulqinin e rrëmbyer (sa për kujtesë, sot në Ulqin kemi ende familje me mbiemrin Kalabrezi).

Pirati Arnaut Mâmi  Arnaut Deli Memi, pra Deli, që në turqisht do të thotë i vrerosur, i furishëm, i marrosur, ala Don Quijote! ishte pa dyshim inspirimi Miguelit për kalorësin me fytyrë të vrerosur, i gjatë i hollë, tmerr me rrudha të gërryera, por i zjarrtë. Ku ta dinte ai nafaklu se kë kishte zënë rob?! Veç dinte se a shkruante shumë dhe duhet të njihtë gjithë krajlat e kaurit Stërmundim, stres të jashtëzakonshëm përjetoi. Më 1577-n spanjolli i urtë do tentonte të ikte, por më kot. Në faqen 339 të shqipërimit të Fan Nolit shkruhet se iku i veshur si një arnaut (shqiptar). Po të ishte në Algjeri, pse të maskohej duke u veshur si arnaut? Miguel de Cervantes në Ulqin ndenji i mbajtur nën haraç, të shpërblehet. Priti 5 vjet! Lirohet nga vëllai i tij, Rodrigez, cili pagoi 500 escudos dhe, siç theksuam (tash vjen pjesa më interesante), meqë nuk e kishte një dorë, sipas gojëdhënave ulqinakase, këndonte bukur dhe në kala u dashurua me Bukurien. Si mund të anashkalojmë vargjet e Nolit të madh këtu për meditimin ealter egos së Miguelit, Don Kishotit, që thurte në rërë të imët vargjet për Dylqinjën (ah, çrërë të imët ka vërtet Ulqini, plot 12 kilometra gjatësi!), mallëngjimin, dashurinë për Ulqinin, ja xa besë. Ah, dashuria! Cervantesi kështu e shpreh për nderim gjithashtu të kryeshqipëruesit shqiptar, të ndriturit kryepeshkopit të parë të Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare, Theofan Stelian Noli:

Male, pyje plot me fletë
Të mëdhenj e të përpjetë,
Pa pushoni e më dëgjoni,
Ejani më ngushëlloni
Për hatanë, për belanë,
Për qederin, për sevdanë,
Që më shthuri anembanë.
Këtu qan trim Don Kishoti te dëllinja
Për largimin nga Dylqinja
E Tobozës.
Te ky vend më solli fati,
Fati i zi e taksirati,
Se si unë ska ashik,
E si unë ska besnik.
Dhe kështu më mori djalli,
Më zvarris për kapistalli,
Pra, nga halli e nga malli.
Këtu qan trim Don Kishoti, te dëllinja
Për largimin nga Dylqinja
E Tobozës.
Duke ndjekur aventura,
Te ky mal i shkretë hyra,
Po më ndjek nga pas sevdaja,
Më qëllon, më djek murtaja
Me shigjetën e helmuar,
E jam djegur, përvëluar,
Dhe kështu, i dëshpëruar,
Këtu qan trim Don Kishoti te dëllinja
Për largimin nga Dylqinja
E Tobozes.
Që ta habitim edhe Nolin, nga rrethi më i vjetër i njohur i Ulqinit po japim disa vargje të valles shestanase, që ngjason me shqipërimin e Nolit:
Po kënon zogëza mllinjë
Nën do lar-ë e nën nji dllinjë
Gjiçka thotë, qi knon e mjera,
Ajo thotë-e, mirë për veti,
Mirë për veti, keq për muo,
Kush isht djalë-e pamartuo.
Ta nigonjë fort e fort,
Tmos ta zanjë i ziu mord.


Ulqinakët këtë sevdalli e pagëzuan me emrim Serveti ynë, ku dhe frymëzimi i tij, që në kryeveprën e letërsisë evropiane DON QUIXOTE DE LA MANCHA  Don Kishoti, që mjeshtërisht ta parafytyroi personazhin kryesor nga pirati që e zuri rob ulqinaku, siç shkruan përkthyesi Fan Noli, kapedani shqiptar Arnaut Mâmi, kurse të dashurën e tij në veprën madhështore ta quajë me emrin Dulçineja për shenjë të Ulqinit të bukur e piktorsek, se dihet botërisht se Ulkini asokohe quhej DULCINI, DOLOCINO; DOLCIGNO, DULCCHINIO  Dulçin, pra DULKIN shqip, dhe nuk ka lidhje me Dolcchi, që do të thotë ëmbël latinisht. Sigurisht, ajo DULCHE nuk lakohet për ëmbël latinisht. Ndërkaq mund të shtojmë se DULKINEJA asokohe si emër femre në Spanjë nuk ka ekzistuar, dhe as pastaj, as sot; ndër emrat spanjollë nuk ekziston emri DULK-Q-INEJA Veç kësaj, DULCINEA gjatë gjithë librit nuk paraqitet gjëkundi as si trup, as si fytyrë. Askund as nuk duket, nuk shfaqet, as që e hasim DULCINEAN (është fantazia dhe dashuria e SAVEDRES për DULCININ e tij; dhe tonin, gjithsesi). Në libër ajo ekziston vetëm në mendjen e Alonsos, pra fantazinë e Don Kishotit (mrekulli e rastit jo, fakt i vërtetë po). Si dhe vetë qyteti Dulkinea është e mallkuar, dhe për tu hequrë nëma e saj duhet të bëhet flijimë, po kushë tjetër ta bëjë pos Sanço Panços!? Po jo kur nuk do Panço, nuk do as mileti vulgar. Në libër Dylqineja ishte e bija e Lorenco Korçules, kurse Korçula është ishulli kryesor i Dalmacisë së sotshme, dhe Ulqini në hartat e vjetra gjeografike bënte pjesë në DALMATIA! Kurse njeriu i  hapsanës mbante emrin e Gjon Montenegro/Karadaku, d.m.th. Mali i Zi, ku gjendet Ulqini sot në hartat politike. Ende dhe sot e kësaj dite në kështjellën e Ulqinit janë qelitë e të burgosurve dhe nga prapa bedenave shihet qartë kodra aty afër, ku thonë se kanë qenë mullinjt e erës (në foton e 1900-s shihet açik mulliri, pra fakt i pamohueshëm) dhe hamamet (banjat) termale. Rrënojat janë dhe sot.
Në liber po me përkthim nga MOTTIEX, faqa 281, SAAVEDRA aka Migueli përmend, që njeriu më i pasurë në qytet ishte Haxhi Muratti, që merrnin për nuse vajzat e bukura vëndase, sot gjithnjë kjo familje jetonë në Ulqin, kurse pirati më i ashpër që përmend po i njëjti përkthim faqa 279, është HASSANAGA sot e kësaj dite, kjo familje jetonë në Ulqin me po të njëjtin mbiemer, ku veçohet ngjyra e lëkures Algjeriane.
Këto dokumente të gjalla historike si dhe legjendat e Ulqinit janë një argument bindës se Servantesi ka qenë në Ulqin dhe subjektin e Don Kishotit e mori po këtu. Këto nuk na duken legjenda, por të vërteta historike, të cilat, po nuk u shkruan, tjetërsohen, harrohen, sepse nuk janë pjesë e literaturës shqiptare. Mund të përmendim figurën mitike të Aga Imerit të Ulqinit, fati i të cilit përputhet me atë të Servantesit: ashtu si autori i të famshmit Don Kishoti i Mançës, edhe ai qëndron në një kështjellë të Spanjës i zënë rob nga mbreti saj.
Aga Ymer Ulqini, na isht martue,
sallta nji natt, ka ndejt me grue,
në të zezën Spanjë, i erdhi letra për me shkue,
Siç shkruan Mira Meksi në parafjalën e botimit të dytë të Don Kishotit në gjuhën shqipe, përkthyer nga spanjishtja, pleqtë e pashkolluar të Ballkanit të asaj kohe mbanin në kujtesë fatin dhe jetën e këtij njeriu. Rastësia këtu mbaron. Uluxh Alia e zgjodhi Ulqinin për shkak të erërave të volitshme dhe pozitës në gryk të Otrantos, Miguel de Cervantes SAAVEDRA shkruan në pjesën e parë të kryeveprës për qytetin afër Otrantos, ku bëhet tregti e madhe me fiq të thatë (në ish-Jugosllavinë e dikurshme fiqtë e thatë të Ulqini kanë qenë të njohur. Grykat dhe shpellat e buzëdetit shqiptar u bën më vonë një çerdhe e rrezikshme kusarësh, që plaçkitnin anijet tregtare dhe ktheheshin shpejt në strehimoren e Ulqinit me anije të vogla sulmuese (tarantana) e më vonë me anije më të mëdha të shpejta (galeta, flluga dhe brigandina, që i ndërtonin në kantierin e anijeve në Ulqin, që bashkë me Raguzën dhe Venedikun kishin vulën e vet të ndërtimit. Në limanin e mrekullueshëm të Valdanosit, vetëm dy milje detare larg kështjellës së Ulqinit, Valdanosi, domethënë Lugina e Nuses, siç shkruan Baldaci, kishte 500 anije me vela, që u ndërtonin po aty. Mehmet Bushatlliu, veziri i Shkodrës, aty nga fundi i shekullit XVIII, për të frenuar autonominë e detarëve të guximshëm dhe të shkathët të Ulqinit, që e njihnin pak pushtetin shtetëror të turqve, me mashtrim i fundosi anijet e ulqinakëve. Ulqini asokohe ishte limani kryesor eksportues, ku bliheshin skllevërit nga viset e ndryshme të Afrikës, ndër të cilët kishte mjaft fëmijë të moshës dy- dhe trevjeçare. Sheshi i skllevërve, siç njihej, është akoma dhe sot në qytet të vjetër.

----------

